# Ipod Nano Battery Lifespan?



## firefly! (May 15, 2005)

Hi all: 

I recently purchased an ipod Nano 2Gb and bought the 2-Yr Product Service Plan as well from Futureshop for 39.99$ + tax. 

Do you think this is worthwhile? I am concerned about the battery lifespan of the iPod Nano - will it last two years? I hear that the battery will juice out in about 6 months? Or is that untrue? Apple's limited warranty already covers it for a year. Also, I am a very conservative user: I don't fiddle with the controls much, only use the iPod during workouts or on the bus, volume is usually set low to medium because of my sensitive ears, and I take good care (or at least plan to) of the Nano overall. 

So, what to do? Would the Nano be obsolete 2 years from now? I have about 28 days to refund the plan. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

Like all li-on batteries the nano battery has a limited number of charge/discharge cycles. Most of this type of battery are good for around 250-300 cycles, so if you charge it every day it could be toast in a year. Remember no matter how much chare the battery has if you "top it up" it counts as a charge cycle.


----------

